# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie Nation - Social Networking game

## Perdita

ITV Studios has announced Corrie Nation, the first ever social networking game based on a British soap.

The game has been created in close partnership with the soap's production team and will serve as a parallel world to the show. According to a press release, fans will be able to build, populate, manage and grow Coronation Street and a wider Weatherfield over time. 

Users will also be able to compete against other players, showing their progress with their social network of friends as they view each other's character album progress and engage in trading duplicate characters.

Players will also have the opportunity to revisit bygone moments of Coronation Street, allowing them to collect legendary characters and review unforgettable moments.

When it launches, Corrie Nation will encompass Coronation Street, Rosamund Street, Victoria Street and Viaduct Street, which will all reflect how they currently appear on screen. Fans will be able to populate their game space with over 60 characters both past and present. As well as collecting elements to build and maintain their own Street, players will be encouraged to return to make the most of in-game spoilers. 

Patricia Wagstaff, director of Digital Productions, ITV Studios said: "Corrie Nation is a great example of engaging with the Coronation Street audience in new ways and exploiting this world-class brand to deliver further revenues to the business. We're thrilled this fantastic game is the latest addition to the Corrie off-screen activities which include games, books, DVDs and ale."

Kieran Roberts, creative director, Manchester Drama, ITV Studios, added: "We're delighted this brilliantly imaginative new game will take the show onto new platforms whilst remaining truthful to 50 years of heritage and everything viewers love about Corrie."

The game will initially be available on ITV.com and Facebook from November 1 with further platform launches to follow. Users can play at no cost but will have the option to pay to purchase virtual goods, customise their game space and to advance their gameplay, rather than wait to build up points to buy new characters or buildings. 

The ITV soap will celebrate its 50th anniversary with a dramatic tram crash and a live episode in December.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's new online game Corrie Nation officially launches today, allowing fans to create, populate and grow their own version of Weatherfield.

The internet spinoff project - introduced to mark the show's 50th anniversary - is the first ever social networking game to be created by a British soap. 

Corrie Nation was first launched to beta testers on November 1, but today marks the first time that it has been fully available to the public.

As revealed when the project was first announced last month, the game lets viewers manage a virtual world based on the ITV1 programme and features special animated versions of Weatherfield favourites past and present.



Pictured: Julie Hesmondhalgh, Antony Cotton, Michelle Keegan and Malcolm Hebden with cartoon versions of their respective characters Hayley Cropper, Sean Tully, Tina McIntyre and Norris Cole.

Players are encouraged to complete special tasks including running Roy's Rolls and restocking The Rovers. By doing so, they can progress through a series of levels and gain access to additional buildings, characters and iconic items from Corrie history.

Other features available include 'Psychic Sean', which sees a cartoon version of Antony Cotton's character Sean Tully offering exclusive news and storyline teasers.

Speaking of the game, ITV Studios' Director of Digital Productions Patricia Wagstaff commented: "It feels truly fitting that five decades after the nation first fell in love with Coronation Street we launch Corrie Nation, a brand new and interactive extension to the show which allows the audience to engage with us through a social platform so relevant to today."

Corrie Nation can be accessed on Facebook and via ITV's official website.

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## Perdita

ITV is to take its Coronation Street social networking game offline at the end of July.

Problems with the Facebook and itv.com-hosted game Corrie Nation were first reported by Broadcast in March when it was described as a "massive failure" by a well-placed ITV source.

The game, which is said to have had disappointing user numbers, is to be taken offline to make improvements and boost the quality of user experience, according to the site.

Corrie Nation, which is the first of its kind devised for a British soap, will then be relaunched next year.

Managing director Robin Pembrooke has reportedly been examining the game closely since it came under his remit and is prepared to give the game the opportunity to develop and grow.

An ITV spokeswoman said: "As part of our ongoing transformation strategy, we are exploring how users want to interact with all our key programme brands outside of the linear TV experience. 

"As part of that process, we are planning to take Corrie Nation offline for further development in the summer."

Current Corrie Nation users have been warned about the decision and will be consulted during the development process.

----------


## xcarlyx

it looks like it'll be quite fun to play in the future.

----------

